# How long did your bleeding last after a D&C?



## thesmiths88

Hiya, wonder if anyone would mind telling me how long they bled for after a D&C? Just wondering how much longer on average its going to take me to stop bleeding.

Thanks guys.

Hannah xx


----------



## niusia

Hello
I didn't bleed much. right after almost at all and then maybe 3-4 days but nothing major. After a week all the physical symptoms were gone. My understanding is that every woman is different and if you bleed for more than 2 week you should see a doctor or if it's really heavy. Take care. I know it's a very difficult time and my heart goes to you. Things do get better.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

They say you can bleed up to 10 days like a period, and have spotting for up to 4 weeks or more. Generally, your next period will come 4 - 8 weeks after the d&c was done. My dr told me any bleeding between 4 - 8 weeks was considered normal and to be ignored (unless it was an actual period, which you should be able to tell most times).


----------



## lesleyluke

hi i had a D and C 2 weeks ago on wed night. i didnt have a lot of bleeding but i did get put on antibotics as i had stomach pains still after a week it was only a slight infection. bleeding was a small amount usually only there when i went to the loo. has stopped altogether now so was about 10 days.i have heard that you are meant to have no show of bleed for about 3 weeks then you should get your af. which in a way i am looking forward to getting so i know everthing is back to normal and we can start trying again. x


----------



## beachlover1

When I had mine I bled that night and spotted for 2 days, minimal amounts though. That was it! that was 4 weeks ago and now im desperate for AF to come back...! I did loads of googling to see what was normal and what wasnt regards bleeding after a D&C, it ranges from non to a few weeks, everyone is different.


----------



## bbhopes

I bled for a few days, then it stopped then started up again, and was so heavy that I ended up in the emergency room as it wouldnt' stop. The pathetic part was they put me in the "baby" area, and the DR actually asked me how far along I was... HELLOOOOOOoooo... I have lost complete faith in the health system here


----------



## violetgirl

I spotted for nearly 3 weeks after my d&c and didn't get my period for 10 weeks! But I kno lots of friends who didn't have spotting for nearly that long so keep ur head up:)


----------



## monroezelda

I miss carried on the 22nd november so have been bleeding since then , my D&C was on the 2nd december I spotted on the 3rd an 4th an ever since it has been heavier than a period 4 to 5 towel changes a day very dark red almost black twice I had 50 pence sized clots, but no pains at all. my dr said give it one more week than il have to go in to get some tablets to stop bleeding.


----------



## Rumpskin

My bleeding lasted just over a week and it has finally stopped :) I was a bit worried last week as I passed a big mass but I think it was the last part of the pregnancy xxx


----------

